# dog wont settle down in car while driving



## Lamora (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi, dont post much, but I do read. I am having a problim with my Sadie. Yes i know that she should not be let loose in the car (van im my case) but I have never had to deal with this. 

She has NEVER settled down for a car ride. We went to AZ from ID and the whole time she was whiny and restless. That was a 10 hr drive. It doesnt matter how long or short the drive is. The dog park is only a 10 min drive, and she wont settle down even for that. I have played with her, taken her for walks before the drives to try to tire her out, but it isnt working.

My daughter tries to settle her down when she is with me. But when Im alone and driving, I cannot do both safely. She is NOW begining to go after the big trucks that are coming towards us on a 2 lane road!! She has NEVER done that before now. She barks at other dogs while in the car (Get her out and she ok with them) This is making me not want to take her any place, and i dont want that. I am at my wits end with this. Im not sure that a "seat belt" would work for her with this, but Im about to try it. Not sure what my husband will say about the seat belt, but for me, it may make things easier. 

Any adivce on this would be greatly apprecieated 
thanks in advance


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

A dog should be secured when in the car.







To avoid these situations. To keep you AND your dog safe should anything happen (because of the dog or not).


----------



## Lamora (Aug 16, 2011)

I know-- I know-- but i dont think it will solve the problim with her whining and restlessness while driving. And i am going to get a seat belt for her just as soon as i can.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

How old is she?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Try THIS.


----------



## Lamora (Aug 16, 2011)

She will be 2yrs in Dec. We took AZ when she was only 9 wks. 2 days after we got her. she slept the whole time there and back. 2 wks later we had to go back. no sleep there. whiny and restless the whole time there and back. She acts like she wants to lay down. but wont. 
And now with the barking at trucks coming at us (she acts like she wants to chase them) , it is getting worse. And Curbside? That just may work! thanks.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I second Curbside's suggestion.

The only other thing I could think of is if after the long trip at such a young age you didn't take her many other places as she was getting older. So she doesn't have the familiarity with the car and it makes her nervous/scared.

Did you take her in the car a lot as she was getting older? Not sporadically - but all of the time? Like. Even if you and your daughter were just going to the store (just a quick run in get bread - run out) and you left your daughter and Sadie in the car parked in the fire lane because you'd only be a second? Or you went to get dinner from Mcdonalds. Did you take her? Or was it like - You took Sadie on the long road trips and then didn't take her in the car again (outside of necessary trips like to the vet) until she was a year?

(Sorry for all of the questions  just trying to get some insight)


----------



## Lamora (Aug 16, 2011)

We took her EVERYWHERE!! wanted her to like riding with us. Started just as soon as we got her. So it isnt a new thing for her, just her reactions are new, the barking at other dogs and trucks, THAT is new. Not settling down isnt new, she was always alert to everything going on around her. but it is getting worse now. I know we are in a new place (just moved here) and her daddy isnt with us. (will be tonight tho ) But that still dont explain why she is doing this now. You would think that after all this time she would be at least a little bit settled down in the car.

Funny thing about her is, she dont get excited when we get into the car. bring out her leash for walks, ask her if she wants to go for a walk or ride, nothing. So i dont know where this is coming from. 
she will get totally uncontrolable when we do go to the dog park tho. Gets worried if we pass it by, keeps looking back at it as we are dirving. That is when she gets real antcy and wont stop. So i dont know.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Try THIS.


Oh god I laughed and laughed.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

I for sure second the seat belt, it's awesome.  When we first found Sam, she hated the car and would try to get out or crawl into my lap. I got her a seat belt, took her to the dog park a few times, and now she loves the car and will run and sit by it when she knows we are going somewhere. Is your dog big? Is it possible to crate her in the car and cover the crate with a blanket? That might help too, because it would limit her vision and therefore maybe calm her down. Curbside's suggestion would work too, but I would be concerned about her getting it off.


----------



## Lamora (Aug 16, 2011)

Cant really crate her, never crated a dog before, even in the house, never seem to have the room for it. So the car seat is the best thing for now. Never had to have one of those before either. Sadie is like no other dog we have ever had, so quirky-- lol but a good dog. 
My daughter made up a calming cap for her, a sleeve off a shirt, very light weight, and streachable. tucked it under her gentle leader collar, worked pretty good till sadie figured out how to get it off fast. So maybe we will need to look into that again. I just wanted to know if there was another way to "train" her to settle down some-- ok-- a lot, in the car.

thanks for all the advice-- wish me luck??


----------



## iheartmarcus (Jul 27, 2011)

I definitely agree with getting a seat belt, not because it'll solve whinning problems, but because it's much safer for the dog just in case you hit the emergency break too hard or an accidnet happens (knock on wood!).

As for the reactivity issue, there are two things I've been doing and have been seeing small improvements. First, start out in an area of slow distractions, maybe just around your neighborhood? But, seat belt her into the backseat and have her down (the down part isn't necessary, since I ideally would like my dog to be able to have the freedom to look out the window calmly), then start driving. For every few seconds she remains calm and quiet, say "yes" and treat her. Just keep doing that. When she's consistently more calm, drive to a place that's NEAR things she reacts to. At this distance, she should be alerted but not barking. Then every time something passes (like a dog or truck or whatever), say "yes" and treat. Keep doing this until you are able to move closer to the object and eventually drive by / next to it. It would definitely help to have a friend aid in the process to stimulate normal driving while controlling the distance of the distractions. It's just like any other desensitizing / counter-conditioning exercise, but you're just generalizing it to the car. 

Marcus isn't 100% nice and settled for car rides, but for the most part, normal every day distractions don't get to him, and most whining and barking is usually because he needs a potty break or is thirsty. Other barking dogs will get him doing after a while though, still gotta work on that.... haha. But give this a try and hopefully it helps (although the process is a slow one, so don't loose hope if it doesn't work right away!).


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

You have a larger vehicle. Get your dog a properly sized sky kennel type crate, secure it properly in your vehicle, and use it. She might still whine, but no more issues with her pacing around the vehicle or lunging at trucks.


----------

